# Molder Ridge Cemetery - 2011



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Today I put up most of the props for my home haunt. I purchased two 16 channel Light o Rama Controllers and will have all lights set to music for the first time. Hopefully the controllers will be set up by this weekend. In the meantime, here are a few shots of the haunt so far. The first pic is of the animatronic coffin I made. The second is a rather poor quality night shot. I'll post some better pictures in the next few weeks and hopefully some videos of the light show as well


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the decorative accents on the side of that coffin. They give it a classy look


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous stand for the coffin - sofa table??


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Sure looks good from where I sit! Keep the photos coming....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, I like the boarded up windows.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks great, I like the boarded up windows.


Me too.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are a few day shots of my display. The whole thing is synched to music via 32 Light-o-rama channels. I'm currently editing video and will post in the next few days.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scarecrow with his pile of jacks is wonderfully spooky.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing coffin. I just might steal the idea for the next year makeover of my own. Great job on the house and yard too.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

here's a video of the introduction for my light show


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are some sound effects I did with some lightning.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm envious.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Man I need to take some tips from you. I'm located in Belleville, IL. Youor house looks AWESOME! I lvoe the boarded up windows! My party is Saturday but I'd love to try to get the windows boarded up considering were going to be Zombies. Great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work.......................


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's my newest video. Its the theme song from Psycho.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

House looks great, nice job.


----------

